# pics



## douglake (Sep 22, 2014)

Wont let me download pics keeps saying they are too big?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You mean upload to the forum as an attachment? Try reducing the image size first using an image editor such as Photoshop, Paint Shop Pro etc or an on line service.


----------



## douglake (Sep 22, 2014)

Sorry yes upload, I will try this thanks!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Doug, Try this...http://www.picresize.com/
Hoggy.


----------



## douglake (Sep 22, 2014)

Does not matter what I do it says file is too big? Cant upload any pictures of my car.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Are you uploading in a post using the "Upload attachment" tab below the post edit text box window? Or are you trying to upload a picture to your avatar in your user profile or your sig strip?


----------



## douglake (Sep 22, 2014)

trying to upload albums


----------



## bigootang (Dec 9, 2014)

Save them on Dropbox then upload from there?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

To show us a pic.
Sign up with http://www.photobucket.com, its free. 
Upload pics from you PC using "Browse", click the "cog wheel" & click "get links" click the "IMG code " text & paste into your post.
Or use the "upload attachment" facility below each reply. 
Hoggy.


----------

